# How to Burn 4 Movies on 1 DVD



## saROMan (May 11, 2008)

Ok..so i was visiting my Local CD Wallah and saw some DVD's with 2-4-7 Even 14 Movies on 1 DVD ...that Ticked me to Do some thing Similer...so i Turned to My First & Best Resource GOOGLE ....and Found many Diff ways ..all Too Complicated ...and none up to the Mark ...SO Started R&D ...tryed many many wayz.....and Failed ....so i realised that There is no ALL in 1 Soultion for this .....so Experimented with Many Combinations and finally Volla!! ....found a Basic Way to Do so .....so thaught to share the same with you all .....

*Please Remember its illegal to Backup Movies on DVD ..unless you Legally Own Them!!!* 

Ok After The Bold Warning Lets Start ....Jot down the List of tools needed ..

1 ) 3-4 Movie Files which you want to Cram in 1 DVD
2 ) Nero Vision you can download it from here *www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/nero-vision-express.html
3) DVD Santa ..you can download it from here
*www.download.com/DVDSanta/3000-2646_4-10291136.html
4) A Fast PC (p4+ Least 1 GB Ram) ..to make the Encoding Faster
5) Atleast 5-10 GB of Free HDD Space
6) DVD Writer to Burn your Compilation on the Disk


*Before Starting Remember the Thumb Rule ..Dont Expect "608 x 332" OR "688 x 284" Resolution Movies in the DVD ..there will be some Quality Loss ..so bare with it* 

Ok so lets Start ...there are 2 Parts of this Tute...1st Part is Encoding Movies with DVD Santa & 2 nd part is Adding Visual Effects & Authering & Burning with Nero Vision

1) Install / Open DVD Santa
*i29.tinypic.com/mk7ud4.jpg

Click on *Video Files 2 DVD *

2) It will bring you to This Window ...

*i31.tinypic.com/33xwos7.jpg

Note there are Many Settings on the Window..we will come back to these Later ......

First Click on Add Media-> Browse And add files ..for First Timers i will suggest Dont Add More that 2-3 Movies

Note : Dont Worry about the Size/Resolution of Movies DVD Santa will take care of them

3) Now You have added the Files...lets Move to the Settings Part ...

*i31.tinypic.com/28jwui9.jpg

1st Change Video Standard from NTSC to PAL
Now i have tryed to Fiddle around the Other Settings but there was no significant Difference so lets Keep the Resolution Settings As it is..unless you have a Plasma / LCD TV ...Keep the Next Setting as *Full Screen 4:3*
Next Click on Advanced Settings

4) Now as you see There are many Adv Options Available..

*i26.tinypic.com/ra50t1.jpg

so Unless you know about them lets keep them as it is ...we will consentrate on the *Target Disk Size* ....Now there are many ways to Set the Disk size...you can Individually select each movie and target it to a 650 MB or 1.4 GB Size..and add the files later on to Project..but for Simplicity sake ..lets just take the 4.7 GB Size ...Click 4.7 GB then OK

4 ) Now all set Hit Make DVD ..lets keep the Defalt Destination Path as it is ...

Now youe Video's are being Encoded

*i30.tinypic.com/29z7vip.jpg

Please dont make phun of me if u have noticed the Movie name as *"Jodha Akbar" ...*

5) After Enoding you will get this Msg..hit NO

*i31.tinypic.com/1415pqf.jpg

6) All Done ..you will see these files in your Folder
*i31.tinypic.com/f55ehg.jpg

Lets keep them aside for a While ....

Lets More to 2nd Part Now...

Start Nero Vision 

Click on Make DVD Menu 

*i32.tinypic.com/1zdqewz.jpg

Browse to your TempDVD Filder & Then Video_TS Folder...

*i27.tinypic.com/avmzoj.jpg

You will Notice That Insted of 10-15 files there are only 2-3 Files (Depending on the No of Movies you have added)...Add All of them

Once your Files are Added Click on Video Options & Under general Select *India (Pal) *

*i27.tinypic.com/2w7h4d3.jpg

Now There are More Option under DVD Video Button...but Dont Fiddle with them unless you know what you are doing

*i31.tinypic.com/poz13.jpg

Next you will be taken to the Display /Menu Templet Section..

*i29.tinypic.com/2ia7uat.jpg

Here you can select how your Menues will look..you can play with Layout..hedder-footer ...just let loose your Creativity ...

*i30.tinypic.com/eitt5.jpg

After Done Playing ..Hit *Next *and then *Burn*

*i27.tinypic.com/2195c15.jpg

Done your DVD is ready to Be Played on your Standard DVD Player

*Ohh Dont Forget to Put Blank DVD in the DVD Writer *

Here is a Screen Shot of a DVD i made with all 4 Parts of SAW 

*i32.tinypic.com/2rf328h.jpg

...i know it looks Crude ..but guys...Remember you are not here to comment my Compilation but..to learn from it 

Please Remember ..its the Simplets Way to Make 4-in-1 DVD....there may be some more Advanced/professional Option ...but have tryed to make it as simple as possible.....Hope it helps ..Kindly PM me if you have any Queries..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 11, 2008)

Excellent..

Keep them coming.


----------



## tgpraveen (May 11, 2008)

thx


----------



## ring_wraith (May 11, 2008)

Fantastic tutorial! Its so easy to follow, its almost insulting! 

Keep it up.


----------



## iMav (May 12, 2008)

1 word - super!


----------



## manusag (May 12, 2008)

thnx a lot dude....simply superb...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 12, 2008)

Thnx For awesome tutorial ! keep 'em coming


----------



## saROMan (May 12, 2008)

ax3 said:


> great tut .... bt how much ACTUAL TIME did it take ?


 

Well I have a PC with C2D+ 2Gb Ram...so guess if startting from Scratch...with in 2-3 Hrs i have the Final Copy of 4-in-1 DVD in hand..will try to go for 8-10 OR may be 14 in 1 DVD ..and let you all know the Results


----------



## hjpotter92 (May 12, 2008)

Can't we only go to Nero Start Smart and start burning Video Disc??? But still. Your efforts are gr8


----------



## topgear (May 12, 2008)

Great tute dude....Will try this metod for sure
though I use intervideo dvd copy, nero vision, dvd decryptor, dvd region+ css free etc.


----------



## saROMan (May 13, 2008)

topgear said:


> Great tute dude....Will try this metod for sure
> though I use intervideo dvd copy, nero vision, dvd decryptor, dvd region+ css free etc.


 

See told ya..there are more advanced Options to do so..just tryin to show the Basic Method...for n00bs Like me


----------



## aminsagar123 (May 13, 2008)

cool man. thanks for the tutorial.

any idea about how to embed subtitles before making this kinda dvd.


----------



## m-jeri (May 13, 2008)

hey man...

nice tutorial....

what if i selected Divx videos as source..will it take more time???

or if i just wanted to play 6 divx movies off the DVD with menu and all....

ie..avi files instead of vob.....


----------



## mkmkmk (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the tutorial.you made it easy....Bookmarked.........

can you make tutorial for adding [Eng] subtitles to dvd.?


----------



## ThinkFree (May 14, 2008)

Good work


----------



## als2 (May 14, 2008)

good tutorial but also look for for ConvertX to DVD this is better as there is no need to make dvd twice and it is fast


----------



## priyadarshanmcse (May 14, 2008)

thnx dude 
good job


----------



## fun2sh (May 14, 2008)

excellent tut dude! simply marvelous


----------



## saROMan (May 16, 2008)

mkmkmk said:


> Thanks for the tutorial.you made it easy....Bookmarked.........
> 
> can you make tutorial for adding [Eng] subtitles to dvd.?


 

Dude i have never Tried it before...bot found a Excellent Tutorial for Adding Subtitles ..Chk it out 
*forum.videohelp.com/topic219535.html





> *forum.videohelp.com/topic219535.html


*forum.videohelp.com/topic219535.html


----------



## mkmkmk (May 16, 2008)

saROMan said:


> Dude i have never Tried it before...bot found a Excellent Tutorial for Adding Subtitles ..Chk it out
> *forum.videohelp.com/topic219535.html




Thanks for link.


DVD have 4 different movies.Will it stream 4 different subtitles for 4 different movies with this tut.?


----------



## The Conqueror (May 16, 2008)

Good tutorial, but i wont sacrifice even a single point of quality loss whatever maybe the cost so i dont do such things.


----------



## New (May 16, 2008)

Nice tut..Thanks...


----------



## bbalegere (May 21, 2008)

The problem with this tut is that he uses all paid commercial software.
I want a tut which uses freeware.


----------



## ajaybc (May 21, 2008)

I was recommended this software by a friend of mine.It is called ffmpeg2theora.It is like DOS based.It really compresses the video like anything.But it wont be played in DVD players as the format is .ogg .But wud be gud for making movie backups.

Link: *www.v2v.cc/~j/ffmpeg2theora/ffmpeg2theora-0.21.exe


----------



## Cool G5 (May 21, 2008)

Good tut.
Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## kokidpham (Oct 22, 2008)

Did anyone really try this out? and its work
cuz i did every step in the tutorial
and i can only burn 2 movies max
BTW why do we have to use DVD SanTa
to convert it to DVD its just wast of time
why not just leave as like AVI format and 
use nero vision to burn it out


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 22, 2008)

hjpotter92 said:


> Can't we only go to Nero Start Smart and start burning Video Disc??? But still. Your efforts are gr8





kokidpham said:


> Did anyone really try this out? and its work
> cuz i did every step in the tutorial
> and i can only burn 2 movies max
> BTW why do we have to use DVD SanTa
> ...



1. Yes you can use NeroVision *(SHAREWARE)* to encode and burn more than one movie to a DVD.
2. DVD Santa is *SHAREWARE*. If you run linux you can use DeVeDe which is free and open source.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 22, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Good tutorial, but i wont sacrifice even a single point of quality loss whatever maybe the cost so i dont do such things.




same here but there still are ways to atleast cram 2 movies without virtually any quallity loss...... DVD Shrink is one simple way..... what it does is make you sacrifice on the menues, multiple subtitles (u only need eng),trailers, multiple audio track (again u only need eng), audio codes(you can skip the DOLBY when you have DTS.....this reduced noticible space)..... and audio channels as well..... you can choose to downmix audio to 2.1 to save more space(if so u wish).........in all the video quality remains untouched and you still have 2 movies in one DVD.

I did this on my Saving Private Ryan DVD9 (8GB DVD). I used DVD Shrink to cram the movie to a conventional 4.7GB DVD5 without ANY loss in video quality.



bbalegere said:


> The problem with this tut is that he uses all paid commercial software.
> I want a tut which uses freeware.



*Click Here* to get a list of free DVD authoring tools you can try.....Mind you I have not tried any of these tools so I am not sure about there authenticity....


----------



## pratikgreat (Nov 10, 2008)

I agree dats a gud tut but instead of usin da dvdsanta u can simply use nero vision. Its a damn powerful software but codecs need to be installed. I recommend u first install K-Lite Mega Codec Pack and then u can use Nero Vision to make all sorts of video discs.


----------



## puneetsingh (Jan 25, 2009)

yesterday i read out you article it was damn good ..but i need some more detail and explanation on that if you can provide me i"ll be really thankful to you...

first step in which converting is done with dvd santa i have done it sucessfully..
but in second part in which buring is to be done with nero vision is little complicated ..the PROBLEM is when the files will be added to nero vision it would ask for "the files could multiple segments would you like treat them as sinle file or not bla blalla la" when i click yes then the size is shown just 1 gb odd or something like that if clilcks no  then size gets way bigger than the 4.7gb

also burning with nero vision means first it would convert files with its decoder isint it.....
plz solve my queries


----------

